# Buy Dehydrated Water



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2007)

*You've seen it on TV, heard it on the radio, and read it in your local newspapers, "Our Public Water Supply Is Polluted and Dangerous!"* Every year millions of gallons of crude oil and toxic waste materials are dumped into our oceans and water reservoirs. Many have heard of the Exxon Valdez oil spill. But what about all those other chemical spills that seemingly go undetected under the cover of night. No matter how much your city tries to cleanse their water system, traces of these dangerous chemicals still prevail all around. Cities across the United States and around the world have old, corroded, lead pipes that poison your water. More than ever before, people are turning to bottled water as a safety precaution against all these pollutants. But many of these bottled waters are even worse than public water supplies. Some bottling facilities do not change their filters frequently enough and thus inject hazardous substances into your water. Other bottling companies don't date their supplies and end up selling old water, which is equally dangerous.

It's time to stop the insanity and insist on a better quality of life. Stop drinking tap water. Stop drinking well water. Refuse to touch water from desalination plants. And remember that mountain spring water is a disaster waiting to happen. Do you know how many people and animals urinated in your spring water, upstream? Yes, it's disgusting to think about (perhaps even humorous), but it happens. So stop drinking it. Insist on only one natural substance... *Dehydrated water.*

Unlike traditional water bottling facilities who bottle water only from one specific region, we have designed an innovative blending system that harnesses and compresses the benefits of waters ranging from the French Alps to the Rocky Mountains. Our 27-step process bonds the molecules and rigorously blends the waters together. It then secretes the water molecules and harvests them for the final stage. Once ready, the substance is introduced to the environment and the excess vapors are released. The remaining substance is pure, natural, dehydrated water.

_And the Price is:_


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

You got me there.....you are just soooo wrong LMAO:moa:


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 1, 2007)

:add_wegbrech: :silly:


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 1, 2007)

good one


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2007)

haha you got me !! :rofl2:


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2007)

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 1, 2007)

:moa:


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 1, 2007)

hahaha funny :rotfl:


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 1, 2007)

lol.


----------



## han (Apr 1, 2007)

lol


----------



## Ricci (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohh damn I almost belived it.. but im like WFT dehydrated water? :kopfkratz:

April fools day!


----------



## Sheikah (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol it's funny! I was reading it thinking: "This makes absolutely no sense." But then again we all know that companies always try to change things to make it sound innovative hahaha so I believed it hahaha. This reminds me of the Pantene shampoo that says it has aminoproteins, like it's some new type of protein. Proteins are made by aminoacids so an aminoprotein, a word they invented, is just a mere protein. Hahaha


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2007)

ROFL! :rofl:

Hahaha thats true! :lol:


----------



## pla4u (Apr 1, 2007)

HA HA!! :laughing: April Fool....good one!


----------



## Nox (Apr 1, 2007)

Exactly! The thing that tipped me off was the "Dehydrated Water", that only does not make sense, it's also an oxy-moron. But thanks for the April Fools Joke, I almost forgot about it.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 1, 2007)

hahaha, I was like, how can water be dehydrated?!?!?!?!

maybe you meant distilled water? then I got the joke, LMAO!!!


----------



## Ricci (Apr 1, 2007)

Hahah omg its still funny to me


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 1, 2007)

hahaha!


----------



## roguewench (Apr 1, 2007)

LMAO!! I was sitting here trying to figure this dehydrated water thing out!!! You got me!


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 1, 2007)

LMFAO... I was about to say, this was sounding a little wacko! Good one!


----------



## natalierb (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL I am so gullible...


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2007)

Lmao! :lol:


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 1, 2007)

:uglyhammer:


----------



## Shelley (Apr 1, 2007)

lol!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 2, 2007)

more reasons, im going to school for the job of saving the env.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 2, 2007)

I went back and read it like three times trying to figure it out before I hit the spoiler button! LOL


----------



## daer0n (Apr 2, 2007)

hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

good one


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 5, 2007)

:add_wegbrech: Lol you had me! I was like huh? And I felt kinda sad cuase Im drinking bottled water and I was thinkin, like ew, did some mountain goat spit in this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha Then it started getting confused oh I was so intrigued

Haha thanks!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 5, 2007)

Lol. You got me there. Haha, good one.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 5, 2007)

I kept avoiding this thread because the title made no sense to me! Now I know why! LOL...very cute Nurinia!


----------



## CubNan (Apr 5, 2007)

Cute. How can I send this to a friend?


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

Just copy and paste it on your email, along with the pictures and the smileys (if you want) and then press the space bar to bump the picture and the smileys like 15 lines below the email, i did that to send it to my friends over the email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## rubu1214 (Apr 5, 2007)

hahahhaahhahhaa:hahaha:


----------

